

How Government Solved the Health Care Crisis - eglover
http://www.freenation.org/a/f12l3.html

======
anigbrowl
Meanwhile, back in the real world:
[http://freenation.org/](http://freenation.org/)

...a brief and (situationally ironic) history of the Free Nation Foundation.

~~~
eglover
Back in the real world? What are you talking about? Clear facts and clear
history isn't real?

Roderick T. Long is a very well respected author, he's a household name in the
Austrian economics world and is looked up to by a great many scholars.

If the subject source makes you uncomfortable and you're therefore unwilling
to consider what it says, say that or say nothing.

In the real world, these foundations for publishing never last but a few years
and most are soaked up into others. Welcome to it.

